# Green osage Burl. Possibly the largest in the world.



## Paul Veerkamp

First I ever found or ever seen. Solid green mud cured osage.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Oooh nice! Wish I could find the green mud cured here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road

So cool

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey

was there a catfish under that log????? Very cool, wow.........NOTHING like that in Colorado except on this page!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## gman2431

Prices?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rich P.

Are you going to be selling any of it? I would be interested in turning some pens from it. 

RichP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Price on 1 pot call and 2 pen blanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Carter

I'd like to get in line for a piece large enough to turn a hollow form.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Diver Temple

Apparently I need to spend more time wading in the shallows,but the alligator snappers keep me on shore... Nice find!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth

Hey just turn this into an auction page and let you sharks go at it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ClintW

Very nice! I would start reducing it to blanks or slabs of 2" and 4" asap. Reducing the size will really help in movement as it starts to lose all that water it's been soaking in. Place in damp place to dry for first several weeks. To slow the water loss to give it time to equilibrate slowly. 
Just helping 
Hopefully we can see some nice blanks come from this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

gman2431 said:


> Prices?


I will be selling some of the hybrid calls when they get done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

Rich P. said:


> Are you going to be selling any of it? I would be interested in turning some pens from it.
> 
> RichP


Yes I will sell some


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

Tim Carter said:


> I'd like to get in line for a piece large enough to turn a hollow form.


Don’t think you would want to pay that price.


----------



## gman2431

Paul Veerkamp said:


> I will be selling some of the hybrid calls when they get done.



So nothing pictured is for sale right now?


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

gman2431 said:


> So nothing pictured is for sale right now?


Haven’t got it back yet. There will be some for sale in a week or two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rich P.

Just let me know when you are ready. 

RichP


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

Rich P. said:


> Just let me know when you are ready.
> 
> RichP


I will post a few


----------



## Foot Patrol

Please put me on the list. Great Find!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## NeilYeag

Me to Me to. Would like to be in line for some scale sizes chunks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bob Ireland

Did this come from a living tree or was it a sunken find? Never seen anything like it. Congrats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick

I think I am the second vulture from the right in Lou's # 20 post, so add me to the list of salivating birds interested in what scraps are left over.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

Bob Ireland said:


> Did this come from a living tree or was it a sunken find? Never seen anything like it. Congrats.


It’s called mud cured green osage. Takes about 100 years or so to get dark green after being dead and buried in mud.


----------



## Barb

Absolutely stunning! I'll get in line too if there's anything left over for a small bowl blank around 7" diameter if possible.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

Barb said:


> Absolutely stunning! I'll get in line too if there's anything left over for a small bowl blank around 7" diameter if possible..


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

Barb said:


> Absolutely stunning! I'll get in line too if there's anything left over for a small bowl blank around 7" diameter if possible.


That size would be quite expensive


----------



## Barb

Paul Veerkamp said:


> That size would be quite expensive


Then I'll just wait to see what you have to offer. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

Barb said:


> Then I'll just wait to see what you have to offer. :)


It sell for roughly $12 per cubic inch. Very rare stuff


----------



## Barb

Paul Veerkamp said:


> It sell for roughly $12 per cubic inch. Very rare stuff


For what I want, that roughly comes out to around $250. So yeah, you're right lol


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

Barb said:


> For what I want, that roughly comes out to around $250. So yeah, you're right lol


Yes but it is so nice. Lol


----------



## Barb

Paul Veerkamp said:


> Yes but it is so nice. Lol


I can not argue that :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner

What a cool find.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth

Just wondering why you didn't go for the whole log? Bet even the regular grain wood would be amazing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

Echoashtoreth said:


> Just wondering why you didn't go for the whole log? Bet even the regular grain wood would be amazing!


Only the part that is buried will turn green and this is all that was under ground.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth

Ah, darn - that would've been sweet.... the pic looked like more was in the muck... just makes it more rare, eh?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

Echoashtoreth said:


> Ah, darn - that would've been sweet.... the pic looked like more was in the muck... just makes it more rare, eh?


Only one I have ever seen and it’s the only wood in the world not sold in stores.


----------



## Bob Ireland

Paul Veerkamp said:


> It’s called mud cured green osage. Takes about 100 years or so to get dark green after being dead and buried in mud.


So very similar (although it being rare in that it is Osage Orange) to bog oak and other sunken woods that gain a certain character being submersed for so long?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

Bob Ireland said:


> So very similar (although it being rare in that it is Osage Orange) to bog oak and other sunken woods that gain a certain character being submersed for so long?


Yes 100 years buried and the fact that osage rarely burls in the first place. To find an osage burl buried for 100 years at this size is like finding a beard of unicorns.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DRW

Paul Veerkamp said:


> Yes 100 years buried and the fact that osage rarely burls in the first place. To find an osage burl buried for 100 years at this size is like finding a beard of unicorns.



Never seen a unicorn beard, but I bet it is cheaper than $12 cubic inch, lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

Easier to find too. Lol


----------



## Maverick

Here, help you out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

Maverick said:


> Here, help you out
> 
> 
> View attachment 166020


See they do exist.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NeilYeag

Paul, on a serious note. How do you process this type of material? Is it soft when removed from the mud? What kind of drying time and how is it done? Is the color like spalting or just a "chemical" color change in the material? Lastly will this stuff need stabilizing to be useful.

Sorry, sign me of as Mr. Questions.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

NeilYeag said:


> Paul, on a serious note. How do you process this type of material? Is it soft when removed from the mud? What kind of drying time and how is it done? Is the color like spalting or just a "chemical" color change in the material? Lastly will this stuff need stabilizing to be useful.
> 
> Sorry, sign me of as Mr. Questions.....


I cut into smaller, manageable pieces with my chainsaw first. Then off to the shop bandsaw. Yes this wood is much softer as super wet out of the mud fresh. Air drying time is 1” per year so the thicker the piece the longer to air dry. Vaccum drying takes about 1 day per 1/2”. I have no idea how Mother Nature turns the wood green but it is all natural colors. And last answer to your questions. I have found it’s a waste of time to stabilize osage, green or yellow it is hard wood. Hope these answers help

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tim Carter

OK at $12/cubic inch, I can't play. I'd love to work with it but can't afford it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp

I just received a few hybrids today.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## ClintW

I would sell it bulk to veneer maker, most people can get access to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I moved this here. When you're ready to sell some of it, please make a new topic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

